
Ask 37signals: How to go from clients to products? - joshwa
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/650-ask-37signals-how-to-go-from-clients-to-products
======
alaskamiller
the mistake some people make is that they think the product is the company or
the company is the product. they're two separate entities. starting a company
is independent of having a product. it's the sheer will of a group of people
dedicating their time and efforts to the company that fuels it.

any given day, with enough bravery, you can switch up whatever product you
have, be it tangibles or intangibles. that's the beauty of having your own
company. there shouldn't be any magical metamorphis. if your company's
survival is pivotal on the continuation of one product and you can't see any
way at making it work without that one product then you're too big. go small,
make brave calls.

